# Anyone running VSL on M1 Macs? (VE Pro, Synchron player, etc)



## SomeGuy (Jan 26, 2022)

Those running VSL products on M1 Macs care to share their findings? How is it working for you? Please also share what DAW you are using. 

From VSL FAQ


> Yes, you can use our samples & software on a macOS 11 system (_Big Sur_). Our software also works with the new M1 chips, and it works surprisingly well on Rosetta 2. Our users report that they can't find any obstacles here. But please keep in mind, that our products depend on various third party products, for which we can of course give no guarantees at this point. Apple's new M1 chips are not yet officially supported (let alone optimized), but we have this high on our priority list. Our developers are working on full-native support for Apples new Silicon CPUs, and it's looking good so far - but we don't have an ETA at this point.


----------



## RSK (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm using Synchron Strings Pro, Synchron Brass, Synchron-ized Woodwinds, and several BBO libraries with Logic Pro on a MacBook Air M1. So far the only glitches I notice are cosmetic, not functional. Everything works.

On the other hand, the one VI series instrument I have (soprano sax) causes problems 100% of the time. Projects simply won't save and won't reload.

This is on Big Sur, not Monterey.


----------



## quietmind (Jan 26, 2022)

I use Synchron Strings, Brass, WW, etc with the Synchron Player on a Mac Mini M1. Great sample libraries that are wonderful to mate with the M1. The DAW I use is Ableton Live, which offers two ways to work: Session and Arrangement View, the latter being the typical layout of most DAWs (tracks stacked vertically, time spread out on the horizontal axis). 

Unfortunately there are show-stopping bugs in Arrangement View that make editing CC automation envelopes impossible without a cumbersome workaround of turning off the Synchron Player whenever you want to edit an envelope. Also, viewing automation envelopes produces very strange visual phenomena of phantom envelopes that somehow get created. Disappointingly, VSL technical staff claim that this is not their problem, so I don't see a fix coming in the future. 

Session view works perfectly however, if that is how you work in Live. Our studio is heavily invested in Live, or I would switch over to Logic Pro.


----------

